# Boss won't sign off on accountancy training record



## stymied! (1 Nov 2010)

Deleted for personal reasons. 

thank you all for your advice.


----------



## censuspro (1 Nov 2010)

Your training record can be signed off by any qualified accountant doesn't have to be your boss. Which body are you with?

Alternatively, you should email your boss asking him to outline the reasons for not signing off on your training record. It's possible that your boss is not qualified and he can't sign off. There's alot of self proclaimed accountants out there who blagged their way into senior positions during the boom times.


----------



## Towger (1 Nov 2010)

censuspro said:


> there's alot of self proclaimed accountants out there who blagged their way into senior positions during the boom times.


 
+ 1


----------



## stymied! (1 Nov 2010)

deleted for personal reasons


----------



## Murfnm (1 Nov 2010)

I agree with Censuspro - email you r boss and ask him why he is not willing to sign-off on your training record.  If he does not reply - can you go above him?


----------



## papervalue (1 Nov 2010)

If he does not sign it, I would sent it to the institute unsigned by him with private letter to institute explaining the situation and give name and phone number of your boss for them to contact him directly if necessary

I would not think it is an issue unless you are short in the area of audit experience

What area does he think you do not have experience in?

ask him to give you work in area he thinks your short in for Nov/dec 10 and file 2010 as one of the experience years

You cant and wont get experience in every area, you would have more work done in say tax or company sec and less audit etc


----------



## Complainer (3 Nov 2010)

What information is on the training record? If this information is held elsewhere by the company, you could submit a Data Protection Act request for a copy of this information.


----------



## stymied! (3 Nov 2010)

many thanks for your replies - i really appreciate them as this is a delicate situation.

I'm currently working on the strategy suggested here - will keep you posted!


----------



## Sunny (3 Nov 2010)

Complainer said:


> What information is on the training record? If this information is held elsewhere by the company, you could submit a Data Protection Act request for a copy of this information.



The op does up the training record themselves. It just needs to be signed off. I would agree with someone who suggested that the boss is not as qualified as he claims. Unless you have put something ridiculous in the record, I can't see any logical reason to refuse to sign it. If he refuses to sign, I would go to HR or someone senior and outline your problem. He can't hold up your career for no good reason. Is there anyone else qualified to sign off on it? I wouldn't worry if they were not your direct boss.


----------



## stymied! (11 Feb 2011)

deleted for personal reasons.


----------



## STEINER (12 Feb 2011)

I am an accountant and I am amazed at your story.  Your boss doesnt seem to be acting in a fair or reasonable manner.  Your HR should take it more seriously.  Boss needs to give a reason, but to me he just seems like a complete fool.


----------



## Art (16 Feb 2011)

Check the grievance procedure in your contract of employment and invoke this


----------



## Seagull (16 Feb 2011)

This sounds like it's getting very close to constructive dismissal.


----------

